# Media  > Creator Showcase >  My artwork

## Joe



----------


## Johnrap

Pretty good. Seriously I like it.

Did you do this in MS Paint with a mouse? I'd love to see what you could do with layers and a tablet.

----------


## Joe

wacom tablet and manga studio

----------


## Joe



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> wacom tablet and manga studio


Soooo jealous!!

----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Johnrap

> 


This one is awesome.

----------


## your imaginary pal

Cool, reminds me a bit of blood syndicate. I guess mainly due to gangsta setting and characters. A bit violent, are you into Takashi Miike? I think you'll like his films.

----------


## Joe



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Schoolboy Q looks like GhostFace from the Wu.

----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## DarklordSoth

Great stuff. I hope to see more.

----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## AgentCooper

Nice work Joe!

what programs do you use? How long does it take you do to one?

----------


## Joe

^^^^ Wacom Bamboo tablet

----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## CharlesM

I love your work, even as there are numerous things about it that I don't like.

Your lettering is terrible.

If you didn't label the characters, I wouldn't know who they are. But, you could label them beneath the image, and not on the image, itself.

Your art demonstrates that you comprehend that not everyone looks alike, that we don't all wear the same clothing or the same color of clothing. It also attests to your penchant for resorting to a very limited palette.

 Your characters are larger than life, but you have a tendency to make them all look very similar. Your work is best when it is not typical. Yet, time and time again, you give us work that is typical - characters become typical, and their depictions become typical.

Your characters are at their visual best, when they are animated - as in, when they are doing something. You are capable of making your characters not look stiff, but then you go and give us a multitude of characters looking stiff. In the process, you end up giving us the equivalent of posers - mannequins simply posing. This is one of the down sides of focusing upon pin-up style art.

You are only giving the viewer of your art a one-dimensional take on the characters that you are seeking to bring to life through your art. How many of these pieces incorporate weapons of some type of other? Is that all that these characters/people are about? What you're not depicting, as far as their lives go, is robbing you and your audience.

Human anatomy is not your strength. But, you're on a tablet, which is a greater challenge than mastering anatomy with a pen or pencil (my opinion, not established fact).

Mouths, particularly lips, are an Achilles' heel for you. You're not very good at rendering human hair, but you actually do a good job of depicting hair styles. This is actually one of your greatest demonstrated strengths, as an artist, based upon the visuals on display in this thread.

Where environments are concerned, the settings that you surround your characters with, you spend precious little time and invest very little of your artistic skill in those environments - and it shows. If you have a ruler or other straight edge, then you certainly are not making good use of it. Just look at the lines on your buildings. Your work takes on an amateur quality, because of it.

Your depiction of clothing has folds, which is a visual plus - but, you take it to excess. You seem to spend more time developing those folds than you spend developing the rich details of human anatomy.

Your detailing is a mixed bag. That's why your depiction of shoes is better than your depiction of faces. Your art is bling-centric. You accessorize your characters, and your accessories (shoes, guns, jewelry, etc.) invariably end up drawing the eye better and faster than your characters, themselves. So, the bling and accessories become the main players in your art, rather than the people at the center of what it is that you are depicting.

Your eye for the importance of color is vastly better than what your art reveals. In essence, you are better at understanding colorful, than you are at actually selecting and implementing color within your art. Your resort quickly and frequently to loud and neon colors. That is NOT a good thing. But, here's the part that gets me, you do it in such a way that your art doesn't end up hurting my eyes, if I just sit and stare at it. And that is a HUGE plus, visually speaking. What it translates into, on canvas, is that you have an eye for color - i.e.: you know how to present color with a visual balance, overall. 

But, because you make everything so damned colorful, you are drowning not just your art in color, thereby giving it an amateurish look, more importantly, you are robbing the central characters of your art of a great portion of their personality. To you, these people being depicted in your art are colorful - super-colorful, even. But, what isn't? In that sense, your approach to color is rather one-dimensional. Your art treats color like an on-off switch. What you need is a dial approach to color, one that takes into accounts the shades and the hues of color. It's not just about the color - it's also about understanding color, as a tool. As with art, where it's not simply about slapping down lines onto paper or canvas, likewise, with color, it's not simply about making everything all bright and vibrant and rich in color. You make frequent use of vibrant colors - but, go and step outside. The world isn't depicted in a color scheme so limited.

Your characters have skin as vibrant in color as their clothing. To make them stand out more, visually, one or the other should be more dominant. It has to do with increasing visual contrast in your art.

You want things to pop, though, I suspect. Yet, you would likely develop your control over the realm of color in art better and faster if you tried depicting colorful personalities through the pale medium. Then, your work would likely begin to present new opportunities to you,new visual vistas, when when you resort to loud, vibrant, or neon colors, your art would get more bang for the buck, more pop for the eye.

On a separate note, have you ever tried doing sequentials?

----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe

> I love your work, even as there are numerous things about it that I don't like.
> 
> Your lettering is terrible.
> 
> If you didn't label the characters, I wouldn't know who they are. But, you could label them beneath the image, and not on the image, itself.
> 
> Your art demonstrates that you comprehend that not everyone looks alike, that we don't all wear the same clothing or the same color of clothing. It also attests to your penchant for resorting to a very limited palette.
> 
>  Your characters are larger than life, but you have a tendency to make them all look very similar. Your work is best when it is not typical. Yet, time and time again, you give us work that is typical - characters become typical, and their depictions become typical.
> ...


I didn't know what you meant by sequential artwork at first. That's why I edited my last post, but yes, I have plenty of sequential artwork laying around in my closet, art table, and drawer. I will show them in this thread in the future. Old artwork as well as new artwork.

----------


## Joe



----------


## Cdale

Some of the coolest stuff I've seen anywhere.  It's right up my alley.

----------


## Joe



----------


## Altitron

I echo CharlesM's sentiments entirely; that is an amazing and wonderful critique. Well done!

----------


## Joe



----------


## Altitron

> 


Some points about your most recently posted work:

Goku VS Hulk is a very exciting pairing, however the way this piece is colored leaves it all feeling very flat and dull. There is no shading, gradients, or hue and value progression of any kind to be found in this work. Just flat, lifeless color. Generally, as subjects reside further or deeper into the distance, colors tend to become lighter and fine details are less distinguished.

For example: http://tinyurl.com/lhmdcpo

You notice how, in the foreground, the mountain/hillside is very brightly green, brown, yellow, and orange, and as the landscape winds it's way deeper into the painting, details become lost and that same hillside now appears blue? You can Google landscapes (both paintings and photographs) for plenty of examples.

And as CharlesM mentioned once before, your grasp of anatomy needs significant practice. For instance, the big toe on Hulk's right foot is on the wrong side of the foot, and it looks as though his crotch has it's own six-pack.

I hope this quick and dirty critique proves useful to you. Keep charging.

----------


## Joe

This guy has anatomy issues with his artwork, yet somehow managed to break in the comics industry.

----------


## Joe

This artist has anatomy issues with his artwork also and he is a professional.

----------


## Joe

Oh yeah and I'm pretty sure Rob Liefeld is the quintessential artist to look up to when it comes to discussing and practicing perfect anatomy in comic books. Rob Liefeld's artwork is still good regardless, and he still made it in the industry just off creating Deadpool alone. A professional told me that getting things done on time is slightly more important than perfection in the comicbook/cartoon/animation industry.

----------


## Altitron

What exactly is the point of you posting your work, then? Are you putting these pictures up to stroke your ego? Are you simply posting things here to feel better about yourself? Pop in and scan a page or so of meaningless replies like 'Oh man that's awesome!', 'Sweet!', and 'Wow!'? Or would you rather get something back that is instead constructive, insightful, and authentic? Are you trying to improve? Do you care about getting better?

In reference to your reply specifically - yeah, those guys may be professionals and those figures may be distorted. It was Pablo Picasso who once said: 'Learn the rules like a pro, so you can break them like an artist.' Those images you posted are indeed not anatomically correct - but I would argue that those inaccuracies are not present as a lack of anatomical comprehension or artistic capability - they are drawn that way because those artists have very polished /style/. There's a big difference between not knowing something and not utilizing a particular skill set.

Though, if all it takes is two honest critiques to make you butt-hurt, eh...

Good luck, man.

----------


## Joe

I can accept constructive criticism. My issue is that it's people in here with waaaay worse artwork than mines that has obvious flaws in it in this very forum that you can spot from a mile away, yet you want to come in here and nick pick, and find every little thing wrong with my artwork for some reason that can be easily corrected, and I'm using the pros as an example that even the pros have flaws in their artwork and make mistakes. Hell, people even criticize some pros artwork for copying, tracing, and plagiarizing poses and other ideas. Guess what though? They still made it.

----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## BTNLegend

I like your Spawn. I think your drawings look like they belong on walls along with street graffiti or in flash animations. They have that kind of visual style to them. The usage of colour can be somewhat excessive and distracting and anatomy looks weird here and there. You have consistent style that looks good in portraits. I like the various rap groups and basketball teams. Your art looks like it was painted too.

----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## David Duke

I loved your one of Mr. T! Brings back old memories.  :Smile:

----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## DanArt

Joe please, please, please, please get your stuff into a gallery. Any gallery. Go to an art professor, a college newspaper, a newspaper, or some kind of art seller, and find out about getting your work inside of an gallery. That is my best opinion of your work. I really could see this work being sold or printed as well. I could see these paintings as well. Get some opinions from higher ups. Also I would attempt to advertise your artwork for sales in related media or various merchandise. I could see it on those thick leather jackets ( I do not know if those are still in ), alcoholic beverages, condoms, certain kinds of cigars/cigarettes, as well CD/Record/etc labels. There is nothing stopping you from doing this right now, as your work is really nice already. However in terms 

I can look at it, and there are so many things wrong ( ascetically ) However it is appealing as well.It is so American *, makes me think of Woodblock ( printing ), or even ink screening. This would make somebody happy to wear as a tee-shirt, pajamas, under garments, or maybe ( maybe )  even wall or door posters. It also have *that graffiti look* ( as I have seen graffiti similar to this ) that you see from time to time. 

In fact it makes me think about how many artist used to draw and illustrate before changing there methods. However the images are extremely marketable as cartoons ( that they have meaning and definition ), and very well could be intensely animated ( like an MTV animation, back when MTV made animations, or even some kind of Animation-domination reel, or a music video ).
............................

As somebody pointed out before. The typeface is kinda of boring nor matches the energy of the intensity of the work itself. IDK that depends on how feel in terms of expression. The un-professional-ism  could match the type being used and still work. 

Like when I was a young adult and young kid. We/I would often dislike/hate the name brand tags on the clothing. So many people would have the habit of buying clothing without or limited name tags or attempt to remove the tags/patches/etc. However nowadays I appreciate the Type, or icons, on the clothing. Not because I like them, but because I am educated to that knowledge. 

In terms of professionalism or cartoonish structure ( Graphic design ) the current type used in you works does not taste good ( that is because I am brainwashed/educated ). In terms of youth culture ( see Logans Run and Barbarella series about youth culture  ) it is very understanding of how you would feel about type. I would think the same exact way before I was educated. If I was doing this in the workplace with type. They would vote to change it. However in terms of directed audience they might leave it as is, or be creative with the type usage.

......................

Only issue is that you can't sell most ( again most but not some ) of this stuff to children ( everything inside most comic book stores are censored ). So it would not appear in every single mainstream store. At least internationally. The adults will bite, as well as the younger adult audience. But most mindful parents would otherwise disagree with the work, as a positive influence. Other worlds would see this as a youth American counter-culture or temporary stage of life. As the saying goes "There is a place for everything and everything has it's place. Or in this case it's audience. I mean American audience usually have much negative imagery.

............

I would like to see more innocent variants of your works. As in the same way everything is but directed towards parents of young children for young children. Like how some parents dress there kids up like themselves for a day. I would also love to see much of your imagery showing regular things occurring in terms of dealing with the regular world. Right now your imagery would make a nice public space display, however it needs to be reasonable for the all kinds of people. It would also be nice to see a couple of figures not look so juicy and muscular at the same time, or a little bit off pace.

It is too easy to utilize this for political purposes as many Graffiti have been used for this in the past.

...............................

You mention earlier about the ascetics of comics ( showing off a Spider-man and Batman page??? ). I am sorry to say but in the athletic world, as well as the exotic ( rare ), people like that do exist ( you will see these people if you explore the world for a long enough time ). and these artists are using there abilities as much "to keep the panels looking interesting". If this was an art studio with nude people, the professor would say that you are making what "it is" instead of what "you is in front of you". 

...................................

Again your work shows much energy, and all of those things ( the edges, shadows, shapes, expression, lines, etc, etc ) you did together ( if on purpose ) is what makes it something unique.

Take a look at the "Guernica by Picasso", because you just made me remember that work. Just like the Guernica you work is a puzzle to behold even if it is straight forward. It also made me remember one of my favorite lines referencing Guernica.

----------


## Joe

^^^ thanks for the critique. I will do my best to improve on the majority of my flaws.

----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe

dreamville fantasy.jpg..................

----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------


## Joe



----------

